# Πρωταπριλιά του 2013



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2013)

Καλημέρα, καλή βδομάδα, καλό μήνα, καλές λέξεις!

Κάθε χρόνο, τέτοια μέρα, δεν γιορτάζουμε μόνο τα γενέθλια της Λεξιλογίας. Συγκεντρώνουμε και τα καλύτερα ψέματα που συναντήσαμε στο Διαδίκτυο, στις εφημερίδες, στην τηλεόραση, που τελοσπάντων.

Και πρώτο πρώτο, η ψηφιακή μύτη του Google:







Πατήστε στο Nose Beta και περιηγηθείτε σε μια (όχι ιδιαίτερα καλοστημένη, πάντως) ιστοσελίδα με ό,τι γκουγλικές ψηφιακές οσμές θα μπορούσατε να φανταστείτε...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 1, 2013)

Ανατριχιαστικά καλό. :up:
Καλημέρα, καλή βδομάδα, καλό μήνα, χρόνια πολλά!:laugh:


----------



## Marinos (Apr 1, 2013)

Ωραία η γουγλομύτη --και ο Αλλουφάνης.
Καλό μήνα!


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 1, 2013)

Για τους ποδοσφαιρόφιλους και δη Ολυμπιακών φρονημάτων (μάλλον ψέμα): http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/666473
Καλό μήνα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2013)

Ο λίνκος δεν παίζει, Αζ!


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 1, 2013)

Τώρα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2013)

Τώρα ναι, αλλά το έχει και η εφημερίδα του συγκροτήματος. Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς, για τις μεταγραφές κάθε μέρα είναι πρωταπριλιά... ;)


----------



## cougr (Apr 1, 2013)

Τερματίζει τη λειτουργία του το _youtube_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2013)

Δεν το ήξερα, το άκουσα σε μια ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή. Απολαύστε το γιουτουμπάκι και μετά, *μετά είπα* :), πατήστε εδώ για να διαβάσετε τα υπόλοιπα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 1, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν το ήξερα, το άκουσα σε μια ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή. Απολαύστε το γιουτουμπάκι και μετά, *μετά είπα* :), πατήστε εδώ για να διαβάσετε τα υπόλοιπα.



Εδώ πρώτος και καλύτερος χόακας και ακολουθούν άλλοι 99. Πολύ πράμα! Με ρέγουλα, δεν είναι και για χόρταση.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 1, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Για τους ποδοσφαιρόφιλους και δη Ολυμπιακών φρονημάτων (μάλλον ψέμα): http://www.sport-fm.gr/article/666473
> Καλό μήνα!





drsiebenmal said:


> Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς, για τις μεταγραφές κάθε μέρα είναι πρωταπριλιά... ;)



Το συγκεκριμένο δεν είναι πρωταπριλιάτικο. Αλλά όπως σωστά επισημαίνει ο σύγγαυρος δόκτωρ, η διάκριση μεταξύ πρωταπριλιάτικού και «πραγματικού» μεταγραφικού ρεπορτάζ είναι πάντοτε πολύ δύσκολη. Ο πληθωρισμός των μεταγραφικών ειδήσεων (πολύ κοντά στον Χ η Ψ ομάδα - έντονο ενδιαφέρον για τους ακόλουθους 27 παίκτες από την Χ ομάδα - περιμένουν το τελικό ναι του παιχταρά στο λιμάνι) είναι από τα πιο αστεία κομμάτια του αθλητικού τύπου. Στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων, ο «σχεδόν κλεισμένος παιχταράς» είναι ένας παίκτης που πρότεινε κάποιος ατζέντης με ένα φαξ και από την ενδιαφερόμενη ομάδα δεν έχουν καν ρωτήσει την τιμή ακόμη. Στην χειρότερη, πρόκειται για κάποιο όνομα από περασμένες μεταγραφικές περιόδους (στη λογική «ε, αφού ενδιαφέρθηκαν γι' αυτόν πέρυσι δεν θα ενδιαφερθούν και φέτος»). Στην εποχή του διαδικτύου, αρκεί να ανατρέξει κανείς σε πρωτοσέλιδα παλαιοτέρων ετών ώστε να έχει το 70% των ονομάτων που θα γραφτούν στα πρωτοσέλιδα της επερχόμενης μεταγραφικής περιόδου. Ενίοτε δε πρόκειται για ονόματα που έχει σκαρφιστεί ο δημοσιογράφος ποιητική αδεία. Η διαφορά από την, π.χ., Εκίπ, που όταν γράψει για σχεδόν κλεισμένη μεταγραφή, οι πιθανότητες να ολοκληρωθεί η συμφωνία είναι περί το 95%, είναι μεγαλούτσικη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2013)

.
Σήμερα ξεκουραζόμαστε!


Αστείο! Το καταλάβαμε αμέσως ότι είναι πρωταπριλιάτικο και πολύ γελάσαμε...
Καλό μήνα! Το νήμα του πέντε πού είναι;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> .
> Σήμερα ξεκουραζόμαστε!


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2013)

*Blur: Fool's Day*


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2013)

Για τη φάρσα τού YouTube, τα ενδιαφέροντα είναι εδώ:

http://www.youtube.com/youtube?feature=inp-yo-jke


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 1, 2013)

Έξυπνη φάρσα ή προσπάθεια του YouTube να καταφέρει τα περισσότερα intraday hits στο ίδιο του το site;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο του Chrome, αλλά διαβάζω τη Washington Post και μου βγάζει, "This page is in Dutch. Do you want translation?"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2013)

Εμένα, το Χρώμιο δείχνει τη wp σωστά...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2013)

Κι εμένα τη δείχνει σωστά, αλλά κάθε λίγο μού βγάζει αυτό το μήνυμα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Κι εμένα τη δείχνει σωστά, αλλά κάθε λίγο μού βγάζει αυτό το μήνυμα.


Τσίμπησες τον πρωταπριλιάτικο ιό.


----------



## sarant (Apr 1, 2013)

Γλωσσικό πρωταπριλιάτικο στην Ελευθεροτυπία (αγγλική ηλέκδοση): Η τρόικα επιβάλλει το λατινικό αλφάβητο.


----------



## Themis (Apr 1, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά αυτό ήταν εύκολο, ενώ το δικό μας εδώ στη Λεξιλογία δεν το έχει προσέξει κανείς και η Πρωταπριλιά κοντεύει να εκπνεύσει.
Συνένοχε μοδεράτορα, εγώ στο είχα πει ότι παραείναι δύσκολο, ότι παραείναι σεμνό, ότι παραείναι άρτια ενσωματωμένο στη ροή ενός υπεράνω υποψίας νήματος και ότι μπορεί να περάσει εντελώς στο ντούκου. Δεν διαφωνούσαμε βέβαια ότι, μετά τις προηγούμενες πρωταπριλιές, ήταν δύσκολο το πράγμα. 'Οταν όμως μου έλεγες ότι υποτιμώ τη νοημοσύνη των λεξιλόγων είχες άδικο, ενώ όταν σου έλεγα ότι υποτιμάς την αφηρημάδα τους είχα δίκιο. Διαφωνώ με την πρότασή σου "να το πάρει το ποτάμι". Θα περιμένω ακόμα λίγο και, αν δεν φανεί τίποτα στον ορίζοντα, θα δώσω ένα ισχυρό hint. Αν παρ' όλα αυτά εκπνεύσει άπρακτη η Πρωταπριλιά, θα το αποκαλύψουμε.


----------



## Themis (Apr 1, 2013)

Πάει, είναι ψόφιοι οι λεξιλόγοι απόψε. Γελάνε με τα πρωταπριλιάτικα των άλλων 
Τέλος πάντων, εγώ το χιντ το δίνω και επαφίεμαι στο φιλότιμο των λεξιλόγων: _Δεν το έγραψα εγώ._


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2013)

Τι έχετε σκαρώσει, βρε αθεόφοβοι; 
Όχι, δεν γελάμε με τα πρωταπριλιάτικα των άλλων.
Γράφτηκε εδώ κάτι που το κατάπιαμε hook, line and sinker;
Εγώ πάντως απόλαυσα το αφιέρωμα του Daeman εδώ, που είχε πολλή δουλειά και πολλή αγάπη.
Άντε, και στα έξι μας!


----------



## cougr (Apr 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Για τη φάρσα τού YouTube, τα ενδιαφέροντα είναι εδώ:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/youtube?feature=inp-yo-jke



Οοπς! Κατά λάθος είχα παραθέσει τον λάθος σύνδεσμο. Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση.


----------



## Themis (Apr 2, 2013)

Το #22 περιείχε ένα πρωταπριλιάτικο ψέμα για την ύπαρξη ενός πρωταπριλιάτικου ψέματος που δεν υπήρχε. Ο διάλογος με τον συνένοχο μοδεράτορα είναι απολύτως φανταστικός (αν και, δεν ξέρω γιατί, μου ερχόταν συνέχεια στο μυαλό ο Δόκτορας). Το ίδιο #22 έθετε επίσης τις βάσεις για ένα υστερόχρονο ψέμα, το οποίο θα παρέπεμπε στο #22. Το #23 γράφτηκε ενόσω ήταν ακόμα Πρωταπριλιά, άρα ευλόγως έλεγα άλλο ένα ψέμα - για τον δράστη του ψέματος. Όχι βέβαια του ψέματος που όντως δεν υπήρχε (αυτό δεν το είχε γράψει κανείς, άρα ούτε εγώ) αλλά του ψέματος που υπήρχε (το οποίο, σημειωτέον, υπήρχε από τη στιγμή που είχε γίνει η δήλωση περί της ύπαρξης του ψέματος που δεν υπήρχε). Μπερδεμένα πράγματα, θα μου φωνάζει η SBE.

Τέλος πάντων, κανείς δεν θα μπορεί να πει ότι δεν υπήρξε πρωταπριλιάτικο ψέμα το 2013 στη Λεξιλογία, αφού υπήρξε ένα:
_κυκλικά χρονομηχανισμένο δικέφαλο πρωταπριλιάτικο μεταψέμα_

Καλά 5χρονα!


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2013)

Επαλήθευσες τις υποψίες μου, οι οποίες, παρότι φέρνανε βόλτες στις πιο δαιδαλώδεις και σκοτεινές περιοχές του μυαλού μου, δεν μπόρεσαν ούτε μια στιγμή να γίνουν τα λαοκοόντεια συμπλέγματα στοχασμών που μας παραθέτεις. Μα εσύ σχεδόν φτάνεις στο επίπεδο της απολογίας πολιτικού που προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει πώς ψευδόταν επί τριάντα χρόνια!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 2, 2013)

Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι πως κάνεις ό,τι μπορείς για να μη γράψεις τον Καζανόβα Καζανάκι Καζαμία που υποσχέθηκες. Κι αυτό δεν είναι ψέμα! 


:inno:


----------



## Themis (Apr 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> εσύ σχεδόν φτάνεις στο επίπεδο της απολογίας πολιτικού που προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει πώς ψευδόταν επί τριάντα χρόνια!


Τόσο υψηλό και περίτεχνο επίπεδο; Μπράβο μου!



bernardina said:


> Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι πως κάνεις ό,τι μπορείς για να μη γράψεις τον Καζανόβα Καζανάκι Καζαμία που υποσχέθηκες.


Εγώ έγραψα Καζαμία. Σειρά σου (/σας) τώρα, Μπέρνη.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 2, 2013)

Άτιμε Θέμη, κι εγώ από χτες που είδα το #22 έφαγα όλα τα ποστ να δω τι μας ξέφυγε και χαλάει και η φήμη μας. :angry: Για την αποκατάσταση της ηθικής βλάβης μας, πρέπει να γράψεις κάτι. Αλλιώς θα μαζευτούμε όλοι οι Λεξιλόγοι κάτω από το σπίτι σου με πλακάτ που θα γράφουν «Δώσε Καζαμία στο λαό».


----------



## cougr (Apr 2, 2013)

Αξεπέραστο Θέμη. Αναμένω εναγωνίως να δω τι θα σκαρφιστείς να σκαρώσεις του χρόνου!


----------



## Themis (Apr 2, 2013)

Για να διασώσω ό,τι τυχόν απομένει από την υστεροφημία μου, διευκρινίζω ότι υπήρξα απολύτως έντιμος στο "ισχυρό χιντ". Προσέξτε: ο Θέμης λέει την Πρωταπριλιά ότι δεν έγραψε αυτός το πρωταπριλιάτικο. Συμπέρασμα: αυτός το έγραψε. Ναι, αλλά το μόνο ποστ που είχα γράψει την Πρωταπριλιά ήταν το #22 αυτού του νήματος. Άρα, το πρωταπριλιάτικο κρυβόταν στο ποστ για τη δήθεν ύπαρξη του κρυμμένου πρωταπριλιάτικου. Στοιχειώδες!


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2013)

Themis said:


> [...] Τέλος πάντων, κανείς δεν θα μπορεί να πει ότι δεν υπήρξε πρωταπριλιάτικο ψέμα το 2013 στη Λεξιλογία, αφού υπήρξε ένα:
> _κυκλικά χρονομηχανισμένο δικέφαλο πρωταπριλιάτικο μεταψέμα_





Themis said:


> [...]
> 
> Εγώ έγραψα Καζαμία. Σειρά σου (/σας) τώρα, Μπέρνη.



Καλά, με χρονομηχανή γράφω κι εγώ Καζαμία. Και Καζαντούε, Καζατρέ, Καζακουάτρο, μέχρι και Καζακουίντα, άμα λάχει (ναούμ'). Ρωτήστε και τον αδερφό μου τον ψεύτη. «Πας Κρης ψεύτης», άλλωστε.  :laugh:

Για να μη σταματήσω στα πέντε, πάω στα έξι, τα πιο σέξι:



daeman said:


> ...
> 
> Lie detector eyeglasses perfected: Civilization collapses.
> - Richard Powers
> ...


----------



## Earion (Apr 3, 2013)

Το βάζω εδώ για να το ξορκίσω:

*Αυτή είναι η νέα Δραχμή*

Ο designer Παύλος Βατικιώτης παρουσίασε μέσω του λογαριασμού του στο twitter τη δική του σχεδιαστική πρόταση για τη νέα δραχμή. Έλληνες του πνεύματος και του καλλιτεχνικού κόσμου εικονίζονται στα προτεινόμενα χαρτονομίσματα αντί για γέφυρες.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2013)

To ξορκίζουμε έτσι; Ή κατά κάποιον τρόπο εξοικειωνόμαστε; Εγώ πάντως ανατρίχιασα όταν το είδα αλλού.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2013)

daeman said:


> Καλά, με χρονομηχανή γράφω κι εγώ Καζαμία. Και Καζαντούε, Καζατρέ, Καζακουάτρο, μέχρι και Καζακουίντα, άμα λάχει (ναούμ').


Μπορεί έτσι να το φτάσεις στην καζανί δύναμη. Κάτι σαν τη δύναμη του Οβελίξ. :)


Α, ναι, και μου θυμίσατε τη χαρά που είχα κάνει όταν σε σεντούκι του παππού είχα ανακαλύψει (μικρός, στο δημοτικό) πάμπολλα παλιά χαρτονομίσματα με πολλά μηδενικά. Το αναφέρω ως αισθητική εμπειρία, δεν το λέω για τα πολλά μηδενικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2013)

Ευτυχώς που ο κόσμος δεν καταλαβαίνει ακριβώς τι βλέπει και δεν τρομάζει πραγματικά. Χαρτονομίσματα της Νέας Δραχμής θα χρειαστούν --αν ποτέ χρειαστούν-όταν θα κουρευτούν τα μηδενικά από τα εκατομμύρια της απλής (ενδιάμεσης) δραχμής.

Όπως έγινε, ας πούμε, στη γείτονα, όπου αυτό:






έγινε *νέα* λίρα:


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 3, 2013)

Άσχετο, αλλά αν εγκαταλείψουμε το ευρώ κι αποφασίσουμε να ονομάσουμε το νέο νόμισμα Δραχμή, για ακόμα μια φορά, γιατί να λέγεται Νέα Δραχμή; Υπήρξαν πολλές διαφορετικές κοπές με το ίδιο όνομα. Το "νέα" θα κολλούσε αν ήταν η πρώτη φορά που βγάζουμε ξανά νόμισμα με το ίδιο όνομα. Αν θέλουμε κάτι να δείχνει ότι είναι καινούρια κοπή δραχμής, θα έπρεπε να λέγεται Δραχμή Νο 25.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 3, 2013)

Τα βλέπω και ανεβάζω. 100.... δισεκατομμύρια!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 3, 2013)

Με υπογραφή Ζολώτα (πριν αρχίσει τα Oh, macarian hellenophiles...)


----------



## Tapioco (Apr 1, 2014)




----------

